# jujitsu dojo



## slatter2008 (Oct 15, 2005)

i am looking for a dojo for jujutsu and i found one at silverbridgedojo.com but it looks like a akido dojo but under the affiliate systems it has kobu-shin ryu jujutsu if any one has more info on this site please let me know


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2005)

Hard to say much from the website (which didn't load well for me). The aikido and kajukenbo styles referred to are legitimate styles. It's certainly worth looking into, I'd say!


----------

